# Subs needed for chicago metro



## snowangel13 (Oct 23, 2008)

I am looking for very dependable Subs this year for our locations. We Lost 5 of our trucks in July due to a Divorce (Seriously). We have Plenty of work Available and we pay every 14days. We have a line of credit we use to make our payouts quick so our subs dont wait. Email me a list of Equipment you will have available for work and the rate you are looking for. [email protected]
We are also looking to hire 3 Dependable Drivers for some of our equipment.


----------

